# Another Bee Shots (Macro) C&C



## Dao (Aug 3, 2009)

Here is another Bee I took this other day.


----------



## tomhooper (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice.  Only thing I see is that it may be just a bit over-exposed.  The yellow fuzz on the left side of the shot appears a little blown out on my monitor.  Course that could just be my monitor.


----------

